# Live-Statistik erstellen



## Sephigl (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir jetzt mal die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und sämtliche Quellcodes zum aufbau für solche stats angeschaut. Woraus ich einfach nicht schlau werde ist bezüglich der Abfrage für den Aufbau so einer Statistik, weil schließlich müssen die Daten ja vom Server runtergeladen werden.
Die Anhaltspunkte die ich habe sind servername, worldid , ip und port. Davon abgesehen existiert für den Server für den ich gerne ein neues Ranking haben möchte bereits eines. Logo hab ich mir mal dessen Script angesehen, aber darin ist auch nicht direkt ersichtlich definiert inwieweit die Daten vom server auf das Ranking dort eingelesen werden, weil es aktualisiert sich nur 1 x wöchentlich und ich würde das ganze halt statt so ner einfachen zusammenfassung so programmiert haben, das jeder Spieler alle 5 minuten abchecken kann, wie er steht und ein 24 h ranking hat, das praktisch jeden tag neue top 10 player gibt. Ist es generell möglich die daten als Livetime stats eingelesen zu kriegen oder kann man den up - download der spielerdaten nicht selbst programmieren für so ne statistik? Wenn ja würde mir ein Tipp reichen fürs 1. wie ich an die daten komme vom server für so ein livetime ranking....das die aktualisierungsrate auch so eingestellt werden kann. Im Prinzip funktioniert mein Projekt nur das es Praktisch statt ein 5 minuten refresh nur ein 7Tage refresh besteht weil ich auf die Uploaddaten des aktuellen Rankings zugreife, das vom Publisher zur Verfügung gestellt ist....Würde das halt gern umgehen...


----------



## dayaftereh (10. Mai 2016)

Also ich habe mal paar Fragen:


In welchem Gebiet befinden wir uns ?
Um was für Daten Handelt es sich ? Fussball Ergebnis ? Ergebnis vom Wett häkeln ? Statistik von Computer Spielen ?
Was für ein Server bzw. Wie sieht die Kommunikationsschnittstelle aus ?
Was für ein Protokoll wird genutzt ?


----------



## Sephigl (10. Mai 2016)

1. muss ja im script die schnittstelle definieren greife auf eine datentabelle vom zu verfügung gestellten publisher zurück im .jsonp . 2. Geht um Statistik für ein Computerspiel. 3. darauf ist meine frage aufgebaut ^^  Hab gedacht vllt. hat jemand ne idee wie ich auslesen kann woher das script die informationen nimmt, damit ich nicht auf die wöchtentliche aktualisierung warten muss. Könnte ich eventuell mit den begrentzten Informationen über die IP des servers ermitteln was ich ins script einbauen muss? Wie ich so ne abfrage ggf. über die ip und serverport programmiere habe ich leider keine ahnung. Nur die Frage ob es so machbar wäre oder ich die daten ggf. übers jsonp script anders ermitteln kann.


----------



## dayaftereh (10. Mai 2016)

Welches Script ? Kannst du es mal verlinken...


----------



## Sephigl (10. Mai 2016)

ich nehme mir an diesem aufbau ein beispiel wa-sta.net ...einfach perfekt entwickelt. Ich denke ich greife einfach mit CheatEngine auf den Server zu und les das ganze aus, glaub das wird des Rätsels lösung sein, das ich die richtige kommunikationsstelle ermittel, naja das ich zuletzt sowas gemacht hab is auch scho wieder 4 jahre her. Bis man mal drauf kommt . Dein Interesse freut mich, aber ich arbeite noch das ganze aus, lesen kann ich, mit dem umprogrammieren tu ich mich ein wenig schwer aber wird schon werden. Bin noch am lernen ^^. Aber wenn du was schreibst ohne einen richtigen Zugriffscode hat das ganze geschreibsel ja keinen sinnn. Möchte das ganze halt für unsere Onlinecommunity bereitstellen in einem ähnlichen stil, der entwickler von dem Modell hatte diesbezüglich echt ne super idee  .


----------

